
Microsoft is making the Windows command line a lot better - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/07/microsoft-is-making-the-windows-command-line-a-lot-better/
======
cup-of-tea
If more and more people are realising that command line interfaces were the
right thing all along and shunning GUIs, what is actually the point of Windows
any more?

~~~
mikestew
Who says you can't have both? I spend a lot of my day in a console/terminal
window, but I'm not about to use Lynx for the bulk of my web browsing.

As for TFA, this is astoundingly overdue. This most recent gig involves using
Windows for the first time in years. No worries, I'll load that new WSL I've
been hearing about. Hey, look! A bash shell! On Windows! What _will_ they
think of next?

Except it's wrapped in a Windows console, which blows goats just as much as it
ever did, the evidence list for which I need not repeat. MSFT can make some
damned nice GUIs for simplifying complicated tasks. I guess the fallout is
that their text-based UIs don't get as much love.

~~~
cup-of-tea
> I'm not about to use Lynx for the bulk of my web browsing.

Lynx isn't a CLI program. Curl is a CLI program. I agree that it's preferable
to use Firefox over Lynx, but all of that works fine on X11. The point of
Windows is it does _everything_ using graphical interfaces.

~~~
mikestew
_The point of Windows is it does everything using graphical interfaces._

That's not even remotely true: [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ee391626(v=vs.85).a...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ee391626\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

You're knowledge of Windows is either lacking or based on misinformation.
Which is fine, but it's probably not worth arguing the point anymore.

~~~
cup-of-tea
Why not just answer the question? Why go straight for an attack? By asking a
question am I not making it abundantly clear that my knowledge might be
lacking? I've not used Windows for more than ten years. I really do not know
what it's for now apart from not using commmand line which is so often stated
as the reason for not using Linux.

------
mr_toad
Does copy and paste work yet? I mean, it always sort of worked, but it was
painful to use.

~~~
dethswatch
as of win10, but too late for me to care.

~~~
chopin
Thanks, today I learned something.

------
mc32
>Windows should finally be able to have reliable, effective tabbed consoles,
with emoji support, rich Unicode, and[...]

Please don’t tease me... It’s been a long time coming. Hope they deliver.

------
garganzol
I'm a long time user of command line. While it has its place and usage, I
lately think: why not punch cards then? That would be a fine topic of the next
craze.

